# VHO Help



## T Money $$ (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello All, I have a 110Wx2 VHO lighting system that I was going to use on my 55g. I am planning on only using one of the 110W bulbs that is 10,000k and using a 6700k t12 in place of the other VHO bulb. My question is this.Is that too much light? I am going to use diy co2 with two 2 liter bottles going at once. The tank is going to be heavily planted as well. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Others on here will likely tell you that would be ok, but its a lot of light, especially with DIY CO2. You'll need to really watch what you're doing with 4w/gal. Can you run two lights for 12 hours and somewhere in the middle of that time frame run the other two for 2-4 hours (or don't you have two switches)?


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

oops, you only have two bulbs. Should have read that closer. That's a lot of light IMO. What would the watts be with the T12 in there that you were talking about?


----------



## T Money $$ (Apr 21, 2009)

No I only have one switch and the 6700k i am going to use is just regular 40 watt t12 in place of the second other VHO bulb. I should have specified it on the first post. So I plan on using 150 watts total on that tank.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

I would think that would be a winner! That puts you at almost 3w/gal, which will be much easier to control versus 4w/gal. Of course, all of it depends on tank depth and how far above water line your lights are.


----------



## T Money $$ (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you for the feedback. I'm going to try it out and make any adjustments that are needed based on plant/algae growth.


----------

